# Bear guides in Ga?



## shootemall (May 16, 2017)

I've got a friend who wants to visit me in Georgia and hunt bear. I deer hunt public land, but think it would be fun to try bear. Now that turkey season is over, it's time to start preparing. He will only be here for a weekend to a week, and we'll have about 3-4 guys total to help pack it out. Open to going anywhere in the state with bears. 

I'm not trying to steal anybody's spot, but if anybody has a recommendation for a guide I'd be interested. Please send a PM. Otherwise we may just go to the vast public areas up north. I'll probably try to scout under the guise of summer fishing, or deer archery. I'm in Cobb, so i don't get up north too often. Would September be too late to scout?


----------



## Dana Young (May 17, 2017)

August till opening of season will be your best bet to locate a bears feeding grounds Just as the acorns are falling.


----------



## watermedic (May 17, 2017)

Jerry Russell

http://russelloutdoorguides.com/index.html


----------

